# ASV30 vs ASV50



## IATreeguy (Jan 22, 2007)

This year is looking like the year that I finally get a tracked skidsteer. I have demo'd the 30 & the 60 at my dealers location (just before winter finally caught up with us in the Heartland). The 30 seemed to be a neat little machine. The 60 was awesome. Smmmmmooooootttttttthhhhhhhh.

Back to reality. A recent year model 30 is probably affordable and the 60 is not. I keep looking at the 50 and wondering if I will be short on versatility if I restrict myself to the smaller machine. 

Application: Tree service mostly takedowns and trims. Machine would be utilized to move the large chunks from restricted job sites to the street for loading in dump box equipped 2500HD. 

Company motto is tread lightly. Damage to turf is absolutely not acceptable to me or my clientele.I am a one person operation with part time assistance from family member.

I would appreciate feedback form anyone who might have experience with these machines in a tree service or related application.

Thanks!


----------



## Timberhauler (Jan 23, 2007)

I've got a cat 257 track machine that I bought for the exact reasons you want one.They do less damage than a regular skid steer,but try not to do too much turning on lawns because they still do more damage than advertized,and tread VERY lightly on the pavement,the tracks wear out pretty quick,and they are expensive to replace....I've never had much experience with the ASV machines,but if you have tried one and like it,thats all that matters


----------



## elmnut (Jan 23, 2007)

Go with The RC-50!


----------



## neighborstree (Jan 23, 2007)

i am personally looking for a rc 30 for smaller jobs. i am looking into getting one just for little back yard jobs and what not that i cant use my 4500 on. but for every day use i would go bankrupt and get the rc50 lol..cuz for a all arounnd machine the 30 is gona be way to small


----------



## elmnut (Jan 24, 2007)

Dealers want to sell these machines, ask about a demo unit!, they will usually bring a machine with about 100 hrs on it. Offer to buy the demo unit with a scheduled maintenance(fluid change, grease, and electric systems check), and a pair of turf tracks included. Chances are they will jump at the chance to sell a machine, and you will get the deal you were after! Don't forget these things aren't jumping off the shelves these days!


----------



## ASD (Jan 24, 2007)

dealers are very willing to deal right now most co blow thier wad in late dec. and most dealers are very slow with sales till about april so make them work for the sale ask 4 the world !!!!!!!


----------



## IATreeguy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Asv30 Vs Asv 50*

Thanks for the commments and suggestions. A Cat would be great but even the 247 is a tad large for my operation. Now if there were to be a "237" or "227" I would expand my search beyond the ASV. I am totally sold on the ASV/CAt undercarriage. Engines for both Cat & ASV are built in the same plant in Griffin, GA by Perkins Shaubarua (sp?).

I agree tht the RC 50 would be a better choice for a single machine. My dealer suggested that I might like to purchase both the 30 and the 60 when I demo'd them. Some merit to that but not reality. The little machine will probably do what I think I want to do now but will have no expansion capability. 

Guess I had not thought too much about the fact that this is proably a very good time of the year to be a buyer. Thanks!

The larger RC 50 apparently can use all the rental attachments that are available but will not fit the little RC 30. that could be a big deal in the future. So I will keep in touch with my dealer and watch eBay very carefully. As I said before I have a RC 50 appetite and a RC 30 budget.

Back to the Cat 257: Would you tell me a little about the attachment? Are you using a GP bucket with a thumb on top, a full toothed grapple that looks like a root rake with a hinged lid or just a plain bucket to move tree debris to the street. I hear you on the issue of turf damage. Flotation is superb. Just don't turn!!!! I do lay plywood if there is any possibility of damage. Lots of work but my clientele appreciates the service. No advertising for me, just referrals.

Thanks again!


----------



## Timberhauler (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't even have a grapple on it.I only have a set of forks and a bucket for it.I have seldom needed a grapple because I have an International truck with a 20ft. bed with a Prentice F90 grapple on it.


----------



## RichGSkyline (Jan 24, 2007)

Am I missing something? If you're on turf and don't want o leave a trace I've found compact tractors to be the way to go. I'm using a 4610 JD . Its got almost 2000lbs of lift and you can turn all you want with 4x4 and turf tires. I'm putting a log grapple on this winter. In the bush or on a construction site I'll never touch the production of a track skid steer but the name says it all when it comes to turf. By the time you finish picking up plywood I've cashed the cheq and am on to the next job. 

Just my two cents. I had a hard time deciding myself but after demoing both and realizing where I do most of my work compact tractor was the way for me.

Rich


----------



## elmnut (Jan 24, 2007)

No lawn damage, lots of attachments to rent or buy, has never been stuck, even when trying.


----------



## Leebo (Jan 25, 2007)

IATreeguy said:


> This year is looking like the year that I finally get a tracked skidsteer. I have demo'd the 30 & the 60 at my dealers location (just before winter finally caught up with us in the Heartland). The 30 seemed to be a neat little machine. The 60 was awesome. Smmmmmooooootttttttthhhhhhhh.
> 
> Back to reality. A recent year model 30 is probably affordable and the 60 is not. I keep looking at the 50 and wondering if I will be short on versatility if I restrict myself to the smaller machine.
> 
> ...



I have an RC30 and am very happy with it. That being said, I'm not trying to make a living with it. It's a gutsy little loader for its size...the operable word is little. If you need to squeeze into tight spaces and can handle about a 1000# max loading capability then it fits the bill. The RC30 is not going to grab a 24" diameter X 10' long trunk and pluck it on a trailer. There are times when I wish I had a heavier machine but it does 90% of what I need to do and it was a bargin when I bought it. Lightly used (47 hours) with bucket, forks, auger with 2 bits, and grapple for 14K. Looks like Elmnut has the setup that you need...but probably 40K. What is your budget? Whatever machine you get, I think you need a grapple unless you enjoy getting in and out of the machine a lot.


----------



## IATreeguy (Jan 25, 2007)

*ASV 30 vs ASV 50*

Great feedback! First I agree that a compact tractor has many advantages on turf. But I want to have the capability to go beyond that working surface. Yes turning without damage is a learned skill but Elmnut seems to have the hang of it and I think I can as well. Also the available attachments for rent are awesome.

Good to hear from Leebo with the RC30. My main machine is a Genie TMZ 50/30 towable aerial. Next is my Vermeer BC1000XL. My point is that the loader will be an additional tool and not the main program. A high dollar unit is out of the question. The equipment package and purchase price that you described would fit my operation and budget very nicely. Elmnut suggested a demo unit with several extra goodies could be bought this time of year quite reasonably.

I can see the need to carry out 24 inch diameter and larger material but in lengths not to exceed four feet. No I am not wild about climbing in and out of the cab and usually I do not have a helper. Any particular grapple that you are thinking about here? I will be loading into a Del Hydraulics Little Tipster mounted on a 2500HD.

Several years ago I rented a Bobcat T250 with the hydraulic pins for attaching the bucket & forks. Sure liked not having to clamber about to unlock and relock pins. I feel that the ideal machine would be an ASV RC40? Size and weight wise I can not go larger than an ASV50 or 60.

Thanks again Everyone!


----------



## dogdad (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a ASV 30 and love it . Bought it after the Katrina storm( live in New Orleans area). It has done everything i have asked. Only drawback is that it can't reach the high sided trailer to dump into. Even the larger machine operatore have been impressed:View attachment 44318


View attachment 44319


View attachment 44320


View attachment 44321


View attachment 44322


----------



## IATreeguy (Jan 25, 2007)

*Asv30 Vs Asv 50*

Great pictures Dogdad. Move the setting to the Midwest on turf in a confined back yard and my vision of where I am going with this equipment is getting clearer by the minute. A couple of questions if you would:

What kind of a grapple is this? The specs on the ASV web site suggest that their grapple will only open 27 inches. Do you have the "ASV grapple and if so is the opening confining for your operation? I noticed that the opening on the grapple for the 50 was about 36 inches(sorry, senior moment here).

Is this grapple capable of tipping forward and picking a log off the turf without tearing up the grass? Picking a log in said manner seems less destructive than sliding forks under the log (or easier than clambering out and struggling the log onto the forks manually).

I can relate to the dump height issue. I have 24 inch sides above the dump box on the 2500HD. The 30 I demo'd just could not quite get up high enough to clear but the 4 foot width would readily load from the rear. The 60 could easily dump over the side but the 63 inch width did not work for rear loading. Not good to drop the big stuff frm any significant height. Typically I would envision loading the big stuff from the rear and then top out the load with smaller material.

A quick question for Leebo: Was your purchase recent or several years ago?

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberhauler (Jan 25, 2007)

After reading all of this and seeing these comments on this machine,I am going to check one out myself.I will not buy another CAT.The parts are considerably higher compared to my 865 New Holland.I am possibly thinking about down sizing to a smaller unit for getting into tighter places when my grapple truck won't reach,that is a rare occurance,but it happens at least once or twice a month.I found an ASV dealer very close to me as well.


----------



## IATreeguy (Jan 25, 2007)

*Asv30 Vs Asv 50*

Timberhauler:

I have certainly been encouraged by the feedback received from owners of the ASV machines on this forum. Here in Central Iowa the machines are well thought of and respected. I really apprecited the pictures posted by Daddog. 

The ASV machines are built way up North in Grand Rapids, MN. I can't remember if we are allowed to give web site addresses for non-advertisers but will err on the safe side. Check with your dealer for the web site address. Excellent information and specifications available. Also an 800 number is on the web site to call for literature and DVDs.

IATreeguy


----------



## dogdad (Jan 25, 2007)

Treeguy,,I do have a ASV grappel bucket ,,modelR3TG48. However ASV does not make this ,,,,Sully Steelfab does . phone # 641-594-3777. I am not sure of the opening width( top to bottom) but I wouldn't want any other one. I will measure and let you know. Yes you can pick up from the top or bottom. I have seen other grapple for the 30 and didn't care for them. Remember the heavier the attachment you use on any machine,,,the less you can pick up. Example a grapple that weighs 500 lbs vs one that weighs 300 lbs. Both will work the same but i can pick up heavier objects with the 300 lb er. it gives me 200lbs more capacity. If i couldn't pick up a log( very rarely) i would roll it out to the street. 
Also look at ASV website at the attachments available.

Remember ,,the ASV uses cat engines,,cat joy sticks ,,,,,,,and cat uses ASV's tracks. I have seen numerous ASV machines and everyone has been real happy with them. They are the lightest tracking machine available,, which means less turf messed up. I also didn't have to buy a new truck or trailer to tow it. My 04 tundra does just fine.

I have also started getting numerous jobs moving -spreading dirt,, gravel,,cleaning construction sites,, ,, I also have a Vermeer 352 stump grinder . If it is a HUGE stump( one that is halfway over turned with a rootball halfway out of the ground,,,,I'll grind the roots loose and move the stump out and roll it away,,,as one of my pics show. My largest stump to date took me 2 hours to work at grinding, then moving, and made me $750.


----------



## Leebo (Jan 26, 2007)

IATreeguy said:


> What kind of a grapple is this? The specs on the ASV web site suggest that their grapple will only open 27 inches. Do you have the "ASV grapple and if so is the opening confining for your operation? I noticed that the opening on the grapple for the 50 was about 36 inches(sorry, senior moment here).
> 
> Is this grapple capable of tipping forward and picking a log off the turf without tearing up the grass? Picking a log in said manner seems less destructive than sliding forks under the log (or easier than clambering out and struggling the log onto the forks manually).
> 
> ...




I bought mine about a year and a half ago...1 owner who was a commercial airline pilot who was laid off after 9/11. He used that time to build a fence around his backyard. The neighbors saw the fence and wanted him to build them a fence...so he started a small fence company. The ASV was leased right before he was called back to fly. He sold off most of the equipment but kept the loader thinking he would do some odd jobs. I found out that he wanted to sell the package...I was looking for a used skid steer at the time and had never heard of ASV. He let me demo it for a couple of days and I was sold.

On your log grabbing question. Yes and No. I have the factory tine grapple. It is sturdy and well-built. The unit will reach over and grab a log...but depending on the weight will probably want to tip if you lift it straight up. You could just as easily come straight in and finesse it on the tines and keep it low and close to the machine...and handle more weight.
Like I said, the RC30 has its limitations. But if you need to scoot into a 50" wide opening and can handle the weight limits...it is a good reliable (so far) machine.


----------



## dogdad (Jan 26, 2007)

I magree with Leebo.....however you can still go from the top to grab a log and then just tilt the grappel up and roll back a little . it would have to be a heavy log to tip yoo and if you start to tip forward ,,release it and grab it from the front.


----------



## IATreeguy (Jan 28, 2007)

*Asv 30 Vs Asv 50*

Elmnut:

I was just looking at your RC50 with the green tracks. Talk to me a little about these. I looked at the DVDs from ASV yesterday. Most impressive. I can see where the green tracks would be the cats pajamas on turf. But will they function (at least minimally) for some work in tougher applications like pushing snow, working on a slope, or other places that are less than smooth level turf. Is there a performance or safety issue here?

The flip of that question is can one survive on turf with some judgement and finesse with the standard tracks. Yes I am still in the chase for an ASV. No final decision on the 30 vs 50 question. Either would work OK. More of a matter of what is available for purchase within my budget considering this machine will be an accessory and not the main feature of my operation. Some model of ASV will be in my shed in the near future.

One final question: If I go with the 50 I need a grapple no wider than 4 feet to rear load the dump box on the 2500HD. In your opinion would the following be feasible? Is the ouside width of the arms less than four feet? The grapple fabricator for ASV is 50 miles East of my location. They build custom units. It seems like the grapple for the 30 could be built on the standard mounting plate and used on the 50. Does this make any sense? Upgrading to a larger truck is not an option.

I appreciate that you posted the photo of your machine.

Thanks!

IATreeguy (born and raised in Livingston & Ontario County, NY)


----------



## dogdad (Jan 28, 2007)

The green tracks you see are really meant to be used at places like golf courses..drains well and don't need the grooved tracks. 
Probably a good idea as far as getting that grappel for the ASV 50......keep in mind that if you get the RC50 you should go ahead and get the RC 60. The 50 is or will be discontinued.The RC 60 is taking its place. You should really call ASV direct as I did to answer your questions , Ask for technical department.


----------



## IATreeguy (Jan 28, 2007)

Dogdad,

I had not heard of the 50 being discontinued. Will run that one by my friendly salesman in the morning. Having demo'd it I will say that the 60 is one sweet machine but it is definitely out of my price range. How do you get technical support department at ASV on a Sunday? If I can get the grapple under four foot wide I will have a winning combination plus have the standard interface to utilize other attchments.

Thanks for the feedback.

Is there a spell check on this forum and I can't find it?

[email protected]


----------



## dogdad (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry,,,the RC 50 will not be discontinued. The RC 60 has more engine and is turbo-charged. For more info,,call Rick Harris at ASV.


----------



## IATreeguy (Jan 29, 2007)

My dealer had not heard of any change in the ASV lineup. The 50 is pretty much a stripped down version of the 60. The turbo is obvious but they have many small changes that enhance the 60. For example, side by side I noticed the heavier boom arms on the 60 this morning. About 5 grand difference in list price.

My dealer has been encouraging me to seriously consider the 60 ever since I first mentioned that I was looking for an ASV. The package of literature and DVDs sent by ASV also pointed out some of the more subtle but real differences between the 50 and the 60. Not so subtle was the difference in available backhoe attachments. Having demo'd the 60 I have to say that it was an incredible machine.

Meanwhile I continue the waiting and watching for an affordable 50 or 30. Are you still cleaning up from Katrina or have you expanded beyond that type of work? Thanks for the contact name at ASV. I also noted and appreciated your brand of choice chain saw shown in your original picture of your machine holding the log. I have a bunch of saws, trimmers and blowers of all sizes and every one is a Stihl.


----------



## dogdad (Jan 29, 2007)

I am doing both. Still Katrina work out there. But i have also expanded.... dirt, gravel ,sloping,,,other things also. The machine has worked out well. It's easy making $90 an hour with the RC 30. I have also considered getting the RC60 or 70. But still thinking about it.


----------



## elmnut (Jan 31, 2007)

IATreeguy said:


> Elmnut:
> 
> I was just looking at your RC50 with the green tracks. Talk to me a little about these. I looked at the DVDs from ASV yesterday. Most impressive. I can see where the green tracks would be the cats pajamas on turf. But will they function (at least minimally) for some work in tougher applications like pushing snow, working on a slope, or other places that are less than smooth level turf. Is there a performance or safety issue here?
> 
> ...



The green tracks work in mud, snow, and on slopes, our unit will need a new set of tracks in March, I will not hesitate to purchase them again. I am not sure of the make of the grapple, but the tines on the bottom suck, next time I'll get the Faver or Quick Claw type made with high tensile steel. Vermeer Midwest had a listing on 3 demo units for sale in the treetrader.


----------



## Leebo (Feb 1, 2007)

elmnut said:


> our unit will need a new set of tracks in March, I will not hesitate to purchase them again.



If you don't mind me asking, what's the price on replacing the green tracks?


----------



## IATreeguy (Feb 1, 2007)

*Asv 30 Vs Asv50*

Lee,

Are you running green tracks on your 30 at this time? Are you as pleased as Elmnut (green tracks on 50) with the performance in all conditions? I am still looking for another airline pilot recalled with a 30 to sell reasonably! 

Elmnut,

Will save your recommendation on the grapple. Thanks! 
The Midwest Vermeer demo machines were the RCV model, just a tad larger than I can use.


----------



## Leebo (Feb 1, 2007)

Mine came with standard tracks. You do need to be careful with your turns on soft ground. I think that replacement cost for RC30 standard tracks is $3000. I'm still trying to figure out how to check the track tension. According to the manual, one suspends a 50# weight about midway on the hypotenuse of the track and measures the deflection with a straight edge. The problem is that the rollers are spaced so that none of my weight solutions will fit between them. Maybe dogdad has a method. Tension seems fine but I'd hate to throw a track in the middle of the woods. I've done that on an M60 tank...no fun.:bang: I tried hard to get mine stuck in a foot of half frozen mucky mud last weekend and was unsuccessful...it just chugged through like it was on solid ground. A skid steer would be in there until August.


----------



## IATreeguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Leebo,

Dogdad gave the name of Rick Harris at ASV for technical assistance. The 800 is on the <asvi.com> web site. Also there is an e mail address to contact ASV. Might be a good time to request the 2 DVDs if you do not already have them. The comparison DVD will caue you to wonder why anybody would consider any other brand. Your point of your inability to bury your machine is well documented in this DVD.


----------



## John464 (Feb 1, 2007)

IATreeguy said:


> One final question: If I go with the 50 I need a grapple no wider than 4 feet to rear load the dump box on the 2500HD. In your opinion would the following be feasible? Is the ouside width of the arms less than four feet? The grapple fabricator for ASV is 50 miles East of my location. They build custom units. It seems like the grapple for the 30 could be built on the standard mounting plate and used on the 50. Does this make any sense? Upgrading to a larger truck is not an option.



why use a bucket grapple? When I get a skid I would want something stream line like this


----------



## John464 (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## IATreeguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Your pictures are awesome! Looks like a clean set up but way too big for me. I am loading into a GMC 2500HD pickup with a dumper & 7' high sides. The clam grapple shown would likely open and spread the sides of my truck box. I also entertained the idea of the swivel grapple on the ASV 50. It could load over the side and through the back of the truck as you suggested. The ability to maneuver the teeth without moving the machine has some appeal. 

However a smaller tine grapple with closely spaced bottom tines would have more versatility for hauling debris from a confined back yard to the street. One can pick up and carry the larger chunks. The teeth closely spaced as in the ASV unit for the RC30 would function almost like a rock bucket for carrying out firewood. I absolutely do not want to drag along anything to the job in addition to the mounted attachment.

Your pictures and comments are appreciated!


----------



## Curbside (Feb 2, 2007)

John464
Where did you buy it or who makes that attachment? How much?


----------



## John464 (Feb 2, 2007)

Curbside said:


> John464
> Where did you buy it or who makes that attachment? How much?



Not mine. Sure wish it was. I saved those pics from an ebay auction.

I'm currently looking into a skid steer as well. I want something that will lift high like the one pictured. That way I can weld high sides on a dump trailer and also load dump trucks like above. The higher it lifts the more wood you can stack in.

If you are doing residential work with narrow pathways I would recommend having your grapple attachment no wider than the machine itself. If its positioned like a bucket across the front you will need to cut smaller pieces. If its positioned long ways like above, as you can see, you can carry a much longer log.

The attachment above is very nice. It does not hang down like a branch manager grapple using up some of the precious lift height (Height to Bucket Hinge Pin). Due to it's design it actually can raise that height if you are grabbing near the near the end of it.

Ideally what I want in a grapple is exactly like the one pictured, except it would rotate to a horizontal position for loading over the sides. I have not yet found this sort of attachment yet, if it's even available, but I can tell you this is what our industry needs in a skid steer and grapple attachment.


----------



## elmnut (Feb 2, 2007)

Leebo said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's the price on replacing the green tracks?



I think they are around 4,000.00-5,000.00, not positve though.


----------



## neighborstree (Feb 2, 2007)

i am not shure about the green tracks. but i know for my asv 4500's regular tracks are 8000 for both . needless to say . do not use the thing on the street. unless your charging like 100 per foot u have to drive lol. the tracks under regular conditions only last like 500 hours.. ive got 800 or so out of them tho, then they look like green tracks, BALD lol


----------



## dogdad (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice pics 464,,,but in a situation like mine,,i don't think that would work well. The logs would be sticking out really far ,way out front making the load alot less to be able to pick up. Thats probably why I don't see any one using something like that.
As far as tracks lasting,,, I think it helps when the operator does not turn 360* on concrete like I have seen some do . This also saves lawns with what ever you are using. I do the forward turn a bit , back up a little in the opposite direction ,, then go forward again in the correct direction. This saves the grinding of the rubber. Hope i explained this in a right wayopcorn:


----------



## IATreeguy (Feb 2, 2007)

*Asv 30 Vs Asv50*

Dogdad,

I concur and I don't even have a machine yet. That big grapple would be great in the right application but I tend to think a bit smaller would be appropriate for a "tread lightly " operation like mine. Yes I understand your non-pivot turn description perfectly. 

Leebo,

Cruising eBay I found standard RC 50 tracks for $4100 and the green tracks were $5400 if I was reading the description correctly. Did not see prices for the RC 30. 

So guys are you saying that the green tracks wear out faster AND cost more money?

John 464,

Your point is well taken on the elevation advantage of the grapple you have shown us versus the hanging style. If your business plan is focused more on the larger material than a unit like this would probably be OK. The pivot aspect would certainly increase the versatility of such a unit. (and the weight and expense), Meanwhile I am still shopping for my first unit. See below.

Neighborstree,

Nothing worse than a busted muffler? Sounds like you were most fortunate with no injury or substantial damage to the machine. Guess we don't think much about a track machine going bottom side up. Maybe we should! One of my operators barrel rolled (360 degrees) a Cat 613 self loading scraper working on a side slope, back in the mid seventies. He was wearing his seatbelt and suffered no injury. A through inspection of the machine and a new muffler and we were back to moving dirt.


----------



## elmnut (Feb 3, 2007)

IATreeguy said:


> Dogdad,
> 
> I concur and I don't even have a machine yet. That big grapple would be great in the right application but I tend to think a bit smaller would be appropriate for a "tread lightly " operation like mine. Yes I understand your non-pivot turn description perfectly.
> 
> ...



I would not say the green tracks wear out any faster, alot depends on the operator.


----------



## dogdad (Feb 3, 2007)

Treeguy.... my dirt bucket is .25 yd bucket and does just fine. It also is the width of the machine. I think if you get a larger ( .5) you may be getting to heavy, plus the difference in weight of the 2 buckets is a bit, which actually doesn't get you really moving dirt like you would like.


----------



## IATreeguy (Feb 4, 2007)

Dogdad,

My thinking on the 1/2 yard bucket came from looking at the ASV web site.
The loose materials bucket is 3 inches taller, sticks out 5 inches further and is the same width at 48.75 inches. Weight increase is only 37 pounds. The standard 1/4 yard bucket looks to be too tiny for carrying chunks of wood while the 1/2 yard might have some possibilities. 

If I can get a machine in here and only have one attachment to get me started the 1/2 yard bucket would be the one. I really need to get some real time experience loading out wood chunks and chips. You and the other guys have been invaluable in getting me to this point in the program. Thanks!


----------



## sawyerDave (Feb 4, 2007)

*ASV RC30 vs RC50*

I have an Rc-30 I have been running for 3 years this is one tough little machine. I have about 800 hours on it. Had a dealer recall on a hydraulic line problem(no cost), Blew seals out of a track motor(around $600 was my half), had one front idler blow the bearings, races, and bearing tube had to be cut out and replaced(about $1000). Other than that, tracks still look good, and everything works, to spite the abuse I have subjected it to. Attachment list: Harley rake, flail mower, bush hog, forks, grader box, dirt bicket w/teeth, 4n1 bucket, Augur and bits from 6" to 30", worksaver tree terminator,and the most used attachment, the 4' grapple bucket. Have lifted/drug 30 inch x 5' green cherry log (not very far this kind of weight is hard on it). I much prefer to roll heavy logs if I have the choice. Have loaded trees into roll off cans, cleared land, prepped lawns graded wet spots, mowed wet spots, pulled M-F roses out of a pond, while sitting in the pond, dug holes for dead animals, hauled dead animals, loaded round bales, put up fence posts, you name it, this machine has done it. Would I buy it again you BET! One other thing: Attachments are addictive! I built the bush hog and the flail mower myself. Have gotten so used to making new attachments I made a Jig to make the attachment plate. Once you try this thing, you will be hooked. My 2 cents.


----------



## Leebo (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to AS, Dave. Good to hear from another ASV user. I've been really impressed with how gutsy the machine is for its size. I've lifted, pushed, nudged and pulled a few things that were way out of the weight range...most recently a couple of pallets of limestone landscaping boulders. I don't know how much they weighed, but I got them from point A to point B. Impressive list of attachments. Have you ever looked at the Land Leveler attachment? I've been thinking of getting one for grooming a 1/4 mile gravel driveway.


----------



## sawyerDave (Feb 5, 2007)

*ASV RC30 vs RC50*

I do have the land leveler. I called it a grader box, but it is a multi use attachment. Because of the way the blades are attached (horizontally), it cuts very well into packed, weedy driveways. I often use it to strip sod, too. it also has 2 hooks on top to hold the bucket, so you can save space & trips back and forth to the truck/trailer.


----------



## dogdad (Feb 6, 2007)

Sawyer....how about some pics on your homemade attachments??


----------



## sawyerDave (Feb 6, 2007)

*Homemade ASV attachments*

 While I would like to be able to post pictures of some of the stuff I have made out of junk, Right now I am kind of tapped out as far as buying the new technical gadgets it would take to get these pictures to you. Just out of curiosity, what does it take to get pics online? I do have an apple Imac and a digital camera, but am totally new to this computer thing.:jawdrop:


----------



## IATreeguy (Feb 7, 2007)

Sawyerdave,

Welcome to AS! sounds like your 30 is the center pivot of your operation. I have an iMac and am still working on the mechanics of getting photos posted. I can pull the memory card out of my digital camera and insert into printer and then to the computer. Somewhere I have a cord that came with the camera to connect directly to a computer. I think that you will need software to manage the operation like HP or Adobe. Not much help but again welcome to AS!


----------

